# Palpating Doe



## BunnyTree (Jul 2, 2018)

I bred my 10-11 month old rabbit 11 days ago and I was going to palpate her today and  I tried and couldn't tell anything. I have never done it before and wasn't sure how hard to press, where to press, ect. Is there an easier way to tell if she is pregnant? (other than putting her back with the buck...I just don't want to risk it because she is so much bigger and feistier than him)


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 3, 2018)

It's fair week...so not much time.  So my suggestion is use the search feature, I know I have a whole thread about it...


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Jul 3, 2018)

I have a knack for discovering all kinds of health issues like small tumors and such things within animals, but I have not yet ever been able to confirm a pregnancy in any of my does until about a week before their due dates in the seven years I have been breeding rabbits. I really have not met but one breeder in person that has ever done it successfully but even she admitted not that often, and she usually only finds one "grape," when she finds any at all. In the last week, I can feel movement pretty easily after gently massaging the belly.


----------



## BunnyTree (Jul 3, 2018)

So the fact that I couldn't feel anything doesn't necessarily mean she isn't pregnant? I am really hoping that she is!


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Jul 4, 2018)

BunnyTree said:


> So the fact that I couldn't feel anything doesn't necessarily mean she isn't pregnant? I am really hoping that she is!



It means you could not confirm that she is pregnant...yet--I _always_ assume that they are pregnant. Does do not have a magic due date either. They can kindle a few days early to over a week late. Keeping records helps you to learn about how each doe handles pregnancy, nesting, and kindling.

I can never really tell until about 7 to 10 days before the due date. Then I can feel the body has thickened for sure and movement if the babies. You can also try weighing before breeding and then two weeks later, but I have had rabbits fool me with that as well, since they eat less when it is hot and can gain weight with just a couple of cool nights before weighing them. Most of my does get rather moody about being handled when they are pregnant as well.

This time of year with breeding is tricky. Unless the temps have been mild where you are, summer is a tough time to breed rabbits and this summer has been particularly hot pretty much everywhere in the US. It is not just the temperature itself as it is the range for your area. A rabbit with a line from the north may be more cold tolerant than one from the south that might be more heat tolerant. Bucks can become heat sterile...although I have not bred in the summer so I have not had that experience personally.


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 4, 2018)

Have 2 does due this week. Xara bred very willingly, and definitely could feel marbles at 11/12 days. She's got a box, due the 6th but not prepping. Another doe I force bred, palapated negative and Monday night she was gathering hay... she gets her box today, due the 7th. 

Thought was getting pretty good about palapating... oh well. Be prepared I guess.


----------

